# Problem with keyboard on Toshiba Satellite



## lyron (May 21, 2007)

Last week I bought a new Toshiba Satellite A135-S4467 (running Vista), and this might be the strangest computer problem I've ever seen - When in Yahoo (Mail or chat, which is really all I run), the keyboard is only about half operational. If I type a sentence, it only takes about 2/3 of the keystrokes - it's the darndest thing, because there is no similar behavior in any other application (notepad, Word, or typing this right now) - I have tried changing the default font, with no luck, it's very strange stuff. Has anyone else ever seen this? If so, what could a solution be??

Thanks for any help in advance -

B


----------



## lyron (May 21, 2007)

lyron said:


> Last week I bought a new Toshiba Satellite A135-S4467 (running Vista), and this might be the strangest computer problem I've ever seen - When in Yahoo (Mail or chat, which is really all I run), the keyboard is only about half operational. If I type a sentence, it only takes about 2/3 of the keystrokes - it's the darndest thing, because there is no similar behavior in any other application (notepad, Word, or typing this right now) - I have tried changing the default font, with no luck, it's very strange stuff. Has anyone else ever seen this? If so, what could a solution be??
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance -
> 
> B


OK, it gets weirder - I was running Yahoo Beta, and I switched back to the original Yahoo, and the problem does NOT occur with the original, only with the Beta. I'd still like to get back to using Beta if possible.

B


----------



## thomasdietrich (May 21, 2007)

Sounds like a funky driver problem. There is probably some kind of Toshiba Keyboard Helper that gets loaded to handle the special keys (one-touch email, etc). If you can do without those special keys, then remove that driver and see if you performance improves.

It could also be something in the keyboard settings inside of control panel. Try adjusting the key click rate to a higher setting.

Good luck,


----------



## lyron (May 21, 2007)

thomasdietrich said:


> Sounds like a funky driver problem. There is probably some kind of Toshiba Keyboard Helper that gets loaded to handle the special keys (one-touch email, etc). If you can do without those special keys, then remove that driver and see if you performance improves.
> 
> It could also be something in the keyboard settings inside of control panel. Try adjusting the key click rate to a higher setting.
> 
> Good luck,


Thanks for the response - sorry to be a bother, but two questions:

1) if it is a driver issue, how would I locate the driver that Toshiba has loaded (in order to disable it as you suggest)?

2) Under control panel/keyboard, the only options I have available to change are repeat delay and repeat rate - is there somewhere else where I could alter the click rate as you suggest?

Thanks -

B


----------

